# Best book on bow making?



## GrayGooseShaft (Apr 11, 2014)

I've read the "The Traditional Bowyers Bible", volumes I-IV. They make you want to cut out a bow. 

These two sound interesting, but I have not read them; 
"Traditional Bowyer, More Unnecessary Fun" by Harrison, Jack B. The only listing I can find is for $150. 

Traditional Bowyer's Handbook : How to Build Wooden Bows and Arrows: Clay Hayes


----------



## Bill_in_TR (Aug 1, 2014)

First of all are you talking about building a fiberglass laminated longbow or making a selfbow, possibly a backed selfbow. If you are talking about the latter then the Traditional Bowyer's Bibles is the most comprehensive source of information. You can also find out a lot on the Primitive Archer Magazine site and their forums.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

X2 on the Bowyer's bible. I have PDFs of the first and second volume. The amount of info is almost overload, and while it may be overkill, it's basically all you'll need to know.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Nov 26, 2017)

What if I wanted to do a fiberglass laminate bow?


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

Apprentice.


----------



## Bill_in_TR (Aug 1, 2014)

If you want to do a laminated longbow consult your good buddy Google. There are several sites that give build along info. Also look at Bingham Projects. They have good info available and they can sell you anything you need. Also try Old Mastercrafters.


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

Stick and string: a beginners guide to building laminated fiberglass longbows by James E Wadsworth was helpful for me.


----------



## GrayGooseShaft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## regas (Oct 24, 2013)

*books*

there are a lot out there


----------



## CaliRon (Aug 15, 2019)

Trad Bowyers Bible. There's a reason it's called 'the Bible'.


----------



## NaomiBailey (Jun 5, 2020)

Great books.


----------



## ShootingBadger (Apr 19, 2014)

The Traditional Bowyer's Bibles..hands down. Those books are amazing.


----------



## AlexWallace (Oct 16, 2020)

I, too, recently in this community, there are a lot of sensible tips here)) I also bought this book, here The Traditional Bowyer's Bible, Volume 1: Hamm, Jim: 9781585740857: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## FinleyStephenson (Oct 17, 2020)

Bill_in_TR said:


> First of all are you talking about building a fiberglass laminated longbow or making a selfbow, possibly a backed selfbow. If you are talking about the latter then the Traditional Bowyer's Bibles is the most comprehensive source of information. You can also find out a lot on the Primitive Archer Magazine site and their forums.


You have a great collection of books on this topic. I love Trad Boyers' Bible, an amazing book. I recently wrote a written paper on this topic and I took this book as a basis. Helped me prepare, service that I found on Pick The Writer. They just revealed this topic wonderfully, I couldn't have done it on my own, because I don't have enough knowledge in this yet.


----------



## Mihunter43 (Nov 6, 2020)

For self bows, Clay Hayes has a pretty good book.


----------



## Mihunter43 (Nov 6, 2020)

Traditional bowyers bible never disappoint either. Always find myself referencing them.


----------



## brianpoff (25 d ago)

Bill_in_TR said:


> If you want to do a laminated longbow consult your good buddy Google. There are several sites that give build along info. Also look at Bingham Projects. They have good info available and they can sell you anything you need. Also try Old Mastercrafters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tips, especially about Mastercrafters. Trad Bowyers Bible is great, but you can also try Crafting Laminated Longbows by Mike Basher.


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Interesting question and answers. Might try my hand at making a self bow from a board. Seen some YT videos on this.


----------



## bownarra123 (Dec 24, 2021)

Get the Traditional Bowyers Bibles  vol 4 has a chapter on making your first bow. The design they give is excellent.
Coming from a professional bowyer (glass and wood bows) of 15 years - forget youtube for bow making....I've seen FAR too many videos loaded with incorrect information....The problem with youtube is every tom,dick and harry who has been doing it for two minutes makes videos....be ready for failures!


----------



## smithca1988 (1 mo ago)

If you want to do a full on fiberglass no laminate closest out there is the book on PVC bows by the Backyard Boyer, at least that is what he calls himself on YouTube. I would get his books since I hate how he is always sniffling and having his clip on microphone scratch or no wind protection so he becomes hard to hear even in later videos. Also, he has long nails both feet and hands often dirty or get glue on the palm side on fingers, refuses to wear anything other then sandals without socks due to where he lives in USA 95% of the time due to, they rarely get cold weather.


----------



## smithca1988 (1 mo ago)

If you want to do a full on fiberglass no laminate closest out there is the book or two on PVC bows by the Backyard Bowyer, at least that is what he calls himself on YouTube.

I can't stand how he has this sniffle all the time right into the microphone or no wind protection when outside and how he leaves the volume on microphone scratches that his loos shirts cause. Aslo he rarely clips his toenails and fingernails and never wears socks or close toed shoes so he always has dirty fingernails and toenails. Sure a few times he was excused for his behavior in 2020, with having Corona Virus and being out backpacking while doing the filming but after he still did the same as before with messed up nails in color that tells me he has some kind of fungus he needs to get out from them.


----------

